# Looking for Park Bindings to pair with my NS Fun Slinger



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

What wasnt going well for fit purposes?

For recs: Flow Fuse GT, Now Select, K2 Lien FS, Flux DS, or Burton Cartels.


----------



## Zone (Nov 30, 2013)

It just seemed to not get the right fit anymore, It would either have great response, but hurt my feet, or I would have lesser response and have some heel lift. I did have the flow Flite 2s before my nx2-ats so ive been riding flow for about 4 years now.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Hybrid or Fusion strap?


----------



## Zone (Nov 30, 2013)

Fusion, I'm usually a huge supporter of flow but things have just been off recently. Also how big can I expect discounts to be generally on Presidents' Day? Are there usually Presidents' Day sales?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You could honestly try the Hybrid straps. Being a bit more separated with essentially 3 straps makes them a bit more customizeable and as things break in, more adjustable. That's what I have for all my Flows. And I actually ride NX2 Hybrids on my Verve.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Nivek said:


> What wasnt going well for fit purposes?
> 
> For recs: Flow Fuse GT, Now Select, K2 Lien FS, Flux DS, or Burton Cartels.


This is one of the only recommendations of the Lien FS' I've seen. I had the opportunity to go for that or the Salomon Districts for the same sale price. I want something that will allow me to pop an ollie on a softish freestyle deck since my Diodes do restrict that movement a bit, even with zero canting on highback.

Well I ordered the FS' already. Have tried the Quantum and Holo and kinda like the sideways flex feel, but wanted to try something different. How would you Nivek characterize the Lien FS vs. something like the District or just as themselves? Are they at least as comfortable as people suggest?

Thanks for your input and sorry for threadjacking... Just don't like to create a new thread.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

I feel like Nitro bindings are overlooked when it comes to the "suggest me bindings" threads. 

Can't go wrong with the Nitro Teams, or Zeros


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Zone said:


> Yesterday my Never Summer evo 4.0 2014 with flow nx2-at 14 bindings was lifted from me at my local resort Mountain Creek. I was looking to get another Never Summer Evo but than I saw the NS funslinger which seems to suite me better than the Evo. Im questioning sticking with flow bindings because although they're convenient, I started having fitting issues with them after 40-50 days of riding. Suggestions for a great park bindings in the 200$ - 250$ mark? I hit 25-30 foot kickers regularly, but also do a ton of intermediate and some more advanced jibs. Just starting to learn some buttering. Comfort and response are priorities, while I would still like decent flex.



Bang for the Buck - https://www.unionbindingcompany.com/product/snowboard-bindings/contact#black


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Bang for the Buck - https://www.unionbindingcompany.com/product/snowboard-bindings/contact#black


Had those as alternatives as well... Who _doesn't_ like mr. Stevens, in a sexual or non-sexual way?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I been riding a '56 on a well worn pair of '12 Vitas that have been great, no complaints, but I really love those bindings.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Elektropow said:


> Had those as alternatives as well... Who _doesn't_ like mr. Stevens, in a sexual or non-sexual way?


Haha. We have quite a few team guys that choose the Contact. That new canted base is awesome. I had to order more than normal for next season to fill all the requests coming in. 

Here's a short edit of Scott and JOC the other day. https://vimeo.com/125647287

Johnny is on next year's Force Satellite colorway, and Scott with the new Contact.


----------



## Piston Honda (Jan 9, 2014)

Can the canted footbed be transferred to the 2015 Contact? *hoping it's something in the gas pedal and not the base plate*


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Piston Honda said:


> Can the canted footbed be transferred to the 2015 Contact? *hoping it's something in the gas pedal and not the base plate*


You can not. It's a totally new base.


----------



## Ridefanatics (Apr 27, 2015)

2nd the Nitro bindings, I had a pair for 2 years before selling. Great overall bindings, like the straps, good dampening, and response from the mini disc was noticeable. Just rode friends Union and loved the feel as well , solid on kickers, responsive turns and still has plenty of play for jibbing, and great dampening cushion on harder landings.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Just got the Lien FS'. They seem a very high quality binding. Attached to a Villain, the flex feels really good playing around on the carpet. Ratchets are ok, not Salomon bad, but not Burton good. Time will tell. The straps, especially on the toe, feel very good however. I feel very securely attached to the board. Wouldn't hesitate to put these on a more aggressive board either. 

Oh fart, I guess we won't truly see until the next season starts though.. Will definitely report back, since probably the only reviews online are either Hello I'm dr. House.com's or from mr. Eddy himself.


----------

